# KING OF MANTIDS



## Mikevamp (Feb 2, 2006)

Watch and shock!!! :twisted:

http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1138540546/Mantis_VS_Mouse


----------



## DeShawn (Feb 2, 2006)

This was posted already... it is just a few threads down :wink:


----------



## allenator (Feb 2, 2006)

Sick.


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2006)

Posted more than once. Please use the search feature before posting.


----------

